# What is the biggest ball...



## RandyWilson (Dec 20, 2021)

.... tuner you have seen? I may have overdone it.






I figure that in soft material, wood or plastic,  where I can really extend the boring head, this should be good for around 5 inch diameters.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 20, 2021)

It's a shame you can't go bigger.  If you could turn a ball bowling ball size and drill the finger holes, you could have some real fun at a bowling alley with one turned out of brass..


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 20, 2021)

Actually, I have an iron ball from a ball mill that is close to bowling ball size and I have been tempted at times to drill those holes.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

yep, similar to mine... funny, couldn't find the pieces for it yesterday, then couldn't find the form tools..
Found the form tools tonight right where I left them, in my Kennedy box in the correct draw.. I guess I missed it.

still haven't found the parts to my boring bar ball turner.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 20, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> yep, similar to mine... funny, couldn't find the pieces for it yesterday, then couldn't find the form tools..
> Found the form tools tonight right where I left them, in my Kennedy box in the correct draw.. I guess I missed it.
> 
> still haven't found the parts to my boring bar ball turner.


Shop gremlins.  They do it al the time.  If I pretend that I'm no longer interested, they aren't amused any more and they return the missing item.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 20, 2021)

I bought one of the India ball turners all over eBay for $50 or so.   The way it was designed, it would have maybe been the world’s smallest ball turner.   I took it apart, considered redesigning, and put all the parts in the “can’t use but slightly too good to throw away” pile.   Save your money, folks.


----------



## whitmore (Dec 27, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> I figure that in soft material, wood or plastic,  where I can really extend the boring head, this should be good for around 5 inch diameters.


I haven't seen the gizmo what did it, but big ball turners ARE out there... here's the evidence
ball and socket, extra large


----------

